

Ask YC: database screwups - GarethNelson

So, what do you do if your database servers drop offline and kill your service for up to 24 hours? This has happened to me recently and my first thought is "I can't afford an offsite DB farm", all my MySQL servers are in one data center.
======
babul
This will always be an issue unless you use a distributed/mirror/farm
architecture with more than one data-centre.

Most decent data centres are highly resilient and reliable (i.e. cheap
solutions are not always worth the headaches if you run important
apps/services) but, regardless, if you put all your eggs in one basket there
is not much you can do if the basket drops.

